# Source check



## doggs1979 (Aug 25, 2017)

Has anyone heard of Mecca Gear ?? If so whats up with them Good or Bad ? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## AllesT (Dec 30, 2017)

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]*Mecca Gear was worse to me *[/FONT]


----------



## BadGas (Dec 30, 2017)

They are not a sponsor.. 

And If you have to ask.. just throw it away.. 

Then, kindly go to our sponsor section.. take care of business without doubts.



doggs1979 said:


> Has anyone heard of Mecca Gear ?? If so whats up with them Good or Bad ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy14 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ya they are on another board they have a huge list didn't see to many reviews and they are to pricey for me like other guys said plenty good sponser here if they weren't they wouldn't be here. Best way to find out buy a bottle test wait 5-6 weeks then get some bloodwork. Problem solved

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------

